
2015 report released by Startup Muster, Australia's largest startup survey - MurrayHurps
https://www.startupmuster.com/
======
viklas
Awesome work, Murray (and your team). Any chance the data will be anonymised
and made open? The report is great but it leaves me wanting more answers! I'm
sure many folks would be happy to trawl through the dataset on their own.

Will definitely be participating next year! When do you plan to run the
survey?

